# Until Then Video



## tomahawk6 (24 Apr 2006)

http://www.clermontyellow.accountsupport.com/flash/UntilThen.swf

One of my favorite tribute videos.
You might need quicktime player.
I will try to find another link.


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (24 Apr 2006)

The link does not work... is it just for me ?


----------



## Thompson (24 Apr 2006)

The link does not work for me either.


----------



## COBRA-6 (24 Apr 2006)

Works for me, are you running Flash Player 8??


----------



## medicineman (24 Apr 2006)

Worked fine for me too - very touching in fact.

MM


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Apr 2006)

http://compuball.com/av/untilthenintro.htm

You need shockwave and you can get it at this link.


----------



## Rory (25 Apr 2006)

The first link worked fine for me, strange must have some outdated software not to have it run.

Thanks Tomahawk, that was a good tribute. Very good one at that.


----------



## CougarKing (2 Jun 2006)

I thought that this was the best place to post this other video I found, which is a tribute to the Army of our neighbors to the South. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNbNoRzacN4


----------



## tomahawk6 (2 Jun 2006)

Good video thx.


----------



## Maine_Finn (10 Jun 2006)

Good video, very touching. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (11 Jun 2006)

2 more :
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-43571936209143031&q=military+tribute&hl=en
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6855418188510326730&q=us+military+tribute&hl=en


----------

